# Best foreign exchange services? CAD to USD ?



## poptart (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi 

Can anyone advise where can you get the best foreign exchange rate for converting semi-large sums ( between $1000 up to $10,000) CAD to USD (cash)? 

I'd even be open to doing this on a personal/private basis (given we do this in a secure way and probably with smaller amounts - under $3000 )

I'm looking to take advantage of the current market rates without getting raped by my bank or forex agencies with their wire transfer fees and subprime rates, etc.


----------



## JimDavid1972 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Poptart...

Ill PM you over a company i use... and ill also send you over a comparison company which i used to use... ! Might help!


----------



## JimDavid1972 (Dec 3, 2009)

Let me know if that helps!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JimDavid1972 said:


> Hi Poptart,
> 
> the company i am currently using is currencies 4 you... The 4 You Group - Currencies 4 You.
> They seem to give me the best rates, and no charges, so worth checking out! I havent used the currency pair you need, but im sure they will cater for it.
> ...


Is this the company you work for tho Jim so you probably get more favourable rates??????


Jo


----------



## JimDavid1972 (Dec 3, 2009)

nope... i import a lot of electronics from china, on top of that, i send some family pensions overseas, so foreign exchange is quite a big part of what i do! I used this company for quite sometime now... they seem to have done pretty well. I initially got in contact with them through Currency Comparison - Compare Currency Companies For Best Rates - Compare The Currency Market ... they compare a few of the different companies, so might be worth checking out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JimDavid1972 said:


> nope... i import a lot of electronics from china, on top of that, i send some family pensions overseas, so foreign exchange is quite a big part of what i do! I used this company for quite sometime now... they seem to have done pretty well. I initially got in contact with them through Currency Comparison - Compare Currency Companies For Best Rates - Compare The Currency Market ... they compare a few of the different companies, so might be worth checking out!


My mistake then Jim, I was just lookig at all the fiancial adverts deleted

Jo xxx


----------

